# AUTOSTART-1775



## jpjpjp (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was having a problem with my car that I just bought from the dealership recently. It has an the AS-1775, from www.autostart.ca. I am having trouble getting the car into "ready mode". I follow all the steps and am able to pull out the key and the engine is still on, but when I lock the door and when the engine shuts off, there are 4 flashes. Which is the diagnostic problem for "Brake Shutdown". Any suggestions? Let me know if you need anymore clarification. Btw, it's an 06 Mazda 3 GT with manual transmission.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## jpjpjp (Jul 25, 2012)

anyone?


----------

